# Favorite Damasko Strap



## orisaustin

What's your favorite strap for your Damasko? I'm currently switching btw a green NATO, bond maratac and old leather. 

Is anyone using an ammo? Really want to see pics of all damasko's on straps. Trying to make a new choice.


----------



## mikesae

I have both the Damasko Nato and new "Chronoissimo" style strap for my DC56 am not to crazy about them. I find the Nato has a stiff rubbery texture. 
The new style strap while very good quality, doesn't fit me at all, being either too loose or too tight and I'm not convinced that the strap end extending over the lugs looks that great. I like the how thinness of the lugs look with a normal strap.

I've tried a Toshi which is excellent quality, but too thick where the strap and buckle meet; there's just too much there.

The best I've found for my taste is the Hirsch Liberty. It's soft, just the right thickness and fits me well. Not expensive, either. The contrasting stitch goes well with the watch and the damasko buckle transplanted on it looks sharp IMO


----------



## StufflerMike

This










or that (left Hirsch, right: Damasko)


----------



## mattcantwin

For my DA-37, it's this:










or this:


----------



## mikesae

mattcantwin said:


> For my DA-37, it's this:
> 
> or this:


What's this???


----------



## mattcantwin

mikesae said:


> What's this???


Ammo strap from Bjstraps.

Here's some more shots.


----------



## bydandie

Easy, DiModell Jumbo in light brown


----------



## a-Tom-ic

I had an ammo strap for my DA37 made by Savage Straps.


----------



## rgrcollier

Nothing beats the comfort of a Zulu strap.


----------



## mattcantwin

My first DA-36 (I got from Derek) came on a black leather strap with stitching
that matched the color of the second hand.

It is hard to see well in this picture, but it looked sharp! :-!










Maybe Derek will see this and post a better picture as the watch (and strap) is now back with him.


----------



## Top Cat

The Damasko looks good on all those straps, it looks like quite a versatile watch.


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Maratac Elite:










Zulu Bond:










NATO









NATO


----------



## Routers

Love my DA36 on a waffle.


















Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## cadomniel

The new OEM damasko bands aren't that bad but maybe too short for some people's wrists. But black gets a bit boring.
The old Damasko straps are terrible though.
I ordered a bunch of new straps to put on them though.


----------



## X.R.

I love the original shrunk leather strap, it's very comfortable, not too long for my 6.5" wrist, not too thick, looks great, and it's water resistant.


----------



## toodutch

I'm experimenting with several nato straps (got my DA37 yesterday) and I grade the different nato colors as I go. The standard strap is nicely made, but not my taste.

After a quick look, I quite like the khaki and olive green nato's next to the obvious choice of black...the bond color combo doesn't quite do it for me, it suits my SKX013 better.. Grey is a "maybe" since it's kinda "too grey" as a whole if you know what I mean :-d

Of course I will post some pictures later this week, so you can take a peek as well.
But for now : a black nato with pvd hardware, great choice.










I am also planning on buying some leather nato's, for the slightly more classy look ;-)


----------



## norwestman

that is really a nice photo.



X.R. said:


> I love the original shrunk leather strap, it's very comfortable, not too long for my 6.5" wrist, not too thick, looks great, and it's water resistant.


----------



## schmeink

i am still looking for a dark red/brown strap, anyone ?


----------



## cadomniel

My wrists must be a bit smaller than 6.5"' because even on the last hole the Hirsch Liberty doesn't fit me. It fits but I dont'like to wear a watch so loose that it moves around.

The Chronissimo short version fits me though.


----------



## StufflerMike

schmeink said:


>


That's what I'd call a p e r f e c t match.


----------



## schmeink

cheap strap  but the match is perfect


----------



## indy redux

Hirsch Liberty on a DA36


----------



## norwestman

now that looks really nice--great shot!



indy redux said:


> Hirsch Liberty on a DA36


----------



## celtics1984

Just received the Hirsch golden brown strap for my DA36 and could not be happier. Great combination!


----------



## StufflerMike

celtics1984 said:


> Just received the Hirsch golden brown strap for my DA36 and could not be happier. Great combination!


Where are the pics ? ;-)


----------



## dsign50

I think the Damasko strap is just...right.


----------



## bydandie

I'm getting quite attached to my '47, and of course I've welcomed it with new Toshi. I've learnt a long time ago that Rich knows best, and here's the results. Apologies for the iPhone pics!


----------



## Alda_cz

Aviator strap|>


----------



## dsign50

Hirsch 'Liberty'


----------



## wahlaos

On Zulus....


----------



## cadomniel

I like the new notched Chronissimo style OEM damasko Straps the best.

My second favorite is the Di-modell jumbo. I find it more comfortable than the Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## mattcantwin

cadomniel said:


> My second favorite is the Di-modell jumbo.
> 
> I find it more comfortable than the Hirsch Liberty.


Good to know, I'll have to try my jumbo on for size. :-!


----------



## Nyegaard

This is probably my favorite combo so far with this amazing watch:


DA36 on gray nato by NnaitsirhC, on Flickr


----------



## watchcat

This is my DA36 with sandblasted steel bracelet. finished for DA36. more darken gray color.


----------



## Nyegaard

That kind of looks like a watchadoo bracelet. Did you do a custom order with them for that ?
Most definately something I'd get if I just knew where to get it.... Looks great!


----------



## watchcat

It's not a watchadoo bracelet. It's watchcat bracelet from south Korea. very similar but different something.
I make it for DA36. so its grey tone is darker than normal sandblast bracelet.
you may contact me. (I'm sorry. it's not sales AD.


----------



## LaserJet

This is my Damasko DA36 on a Di-Modell Chronissimo strap.


----------



## LaserJet

Nyegaard said:


> That kind of looks like a watchadoo bracelet. Did you do a custom order with them for that ?
> Most definately something I'd get if I just knew where to get it.... Looks great!


This is Watchadoo bracelet on my DA36


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Alda_cz

;-)


----------



## cadomniel

I sold my Damaskos already but I had ordered a few NATO straps from timefactors to try with them 

Oh well, I still have the Sinn 656 to try with a NATO Straps


----------



## CGSshorty

My favorite strap for my DC67 is a black Toshi:








I also like it on Sinn rubber:








And finally on a Bremont Gasgasbones velcro:


----------



## AppleNerd

CGSshorty said:


> My favorite strap for my DC67 is a black Toshi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally on a Bremont Gasgasbones velcro:


can you share wrist shots of these two straps from a side view?


----------



## CGSshorty

This is all I have right now, and they are pretty bad. I couldn't find any on the Toshi. I will be sure to take some next time I switch the strap.


----------



## mikesae

CGSshorty said:


> This is all I have right now, and they are pretty bad. I couldn't find any on the Toshi. I will be sure to take some next time I switch the strap.


How does one get a gasgasbpnes strap? I've found the website's been dead all year.


----------



## AppleNerd

CGSshorty said:


> This is all I have right now, and they are pretty bad. I couldn't find any on the Toshi. I will be sure to take some next time I switch the strap.


consider myself sold on a DA47 and a black ZULU strap :O
those pics look gorgeous!


----------



## CGSshorty

mikesae said:


> How does one get a gasgasbpnes strap? I've found the website's been dead all year.


You might find one like mine at a Bremont AD. It was made by GasGasBones for the Bremont MB-II. It comes in black or tan. As far as I know Carl is not taking custom orders at this time.


----------



## CGSshorty

AppleNerd said:


> consider myself sold on a DA47 and a black ZULU strap :O
> those pics look gorgeous!


Olive green Zulu looks even better than black, in my opinion.


----------



## chwang86

Bund strap wrist shot:


----------



## Drez

So many choices! I love that it lends itself so well to many options.

My top 3:


----------



## CGSshorty

Toshi Cocoa:


----------



## Robi One Kenobi

Damasko DA46 and Hirsch Trapper (yellow back, like the second hand)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I love this watch


----------



## Andy S.

CGSshorty said:


> Toshi Cocoa:


...that looks great....i was thinking of trying a toshi strap out...looks to be well built?
Btw, what color stitch on this one? i assume the black toshi is white or light grey?


----------



## CGSshorty

Andy S. said:


> ...that looks great....i was thinking of trying a toshi strap out...looks to be well built?
> Btw, what color stitch on this one? i assume the black toshi is white or light grey?


Thank you. The strap in these pictures is cocoa with black stitching, the black strap I have posted previously has grey stitching.


----------



## chwang86




----------



## chwang86




----------



## autofiend

I have my DA46 on a Di Modell Ikarus, dark brown strap. Looks great--I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Bleh

Pardon the Cellphone pics.

Sand Zulu:









Black on Black Buffalo Grain (can't really see the strap >.< ) 









22mm Maratec Rubber


















Regimental NATO Olive/Red/Black from Crown & Buckle









22mm Banda Shark strap notched to fit in the 20mm lugs: 









22mm Vintage Brown from Crown & Buckle, again notched to fit. I kinda buggered up the notching on this one: 


















Sand and Black striped NATO from Crown and Buckle: 









$14.99 Target brown band (Factory notched to 20mm):


----------



## Watchfan2005

I like my Hadley Roma Black PVD plated metallic strap. I got mine from the Strapped for Time store, and is a closest metallic strap match I could find for my Damasko DA36 Black.


----------

